# Runway :o)



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Mint*Leaf Fresh Off The Runway AKA Runway~my beautiful LaMancha doe kid  I love everything about this girl  Not only is she pretty, she's a total sweetheart too






























She's a good helper at goat shows too  She loves to run, jump, and kick up her heels up and down the isle ways!:laugh:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol she is sweet. She reminds me of my little diana. Maybe they will meet in June. How old is she?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

This is Diana.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Kaydee, she's currently 5 1/2 weeks old, so she'll be an Int. Kid at the show  And yes, we're taking her 

Aw, Diana has an adorable face


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I love her. She is so sweet. Runway looks like she has the same kind of personality. Diana will be a senior kid. Just barely..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty doe...you both need a nice looking buck to produce winning babies.....this is Happy Bleats Ottis : )


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love LaManchas, they're just an awesome breed 
Kaydee, are you taking your Nigerian doe to show?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, he's cute  I have a buck though lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

My boy~Mint*Leaf Flirt'N With Fire. He's just as sweet as Runway is


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very cute lol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are both handsome boys. Did you just get him Riley?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, we got him a little over a month ago. I can't wait to see him and Runway's kids next Spring


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I can see why. They are both lookers. Not shabby at all from what a newbie like me knows. We have a boy too. Firebolt SDC Napoleon.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's handsome  Green butt lol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

RMADairyGoats said:


> I love LaManchas, they're just an awesome breed
> Kaydee, are you taking your Nigerian doe to show?


Yes that is the plan. We are hoping to show her. We are really new to this, so we have a lot to learn.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

:ROFL:that is what my girls started calling him. Green Butt lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want Runway


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It takes awhile to get the hang of the whole showing thing, if you have any questions there just ask


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Riley. I appreciate it. Right now I am just working on figuring out how to get them to stand still after I set them up.


----------

